# Trenntrafo/Erdung sekundär



## Wu Fu (28 November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Frage bezieht sich auf folgendes Messgerät:
https://www.rohde-schwarz.com/de/produkt/hm6050-produkt-startseite_63493-48135.html

Im Handbuch auf Seite 8 ist folgendes beschrieben:
http://https://cdn.rohde-schwarz.co...1/h/hm6050_2/HM6050-2_UserManual_de_en_04.pdf



> Bei  Inbetriebnahme  der  Netznachbildung
> HM6050-2 ist darauf zuachten, dass das Gerät
> an eine geerdete Netzsteckdose nach VDE0100
> angeschlossen wird.Systembedingt durch dem
> ...


 
Das Gerät hat einen Kaltgerätestecker mit Schuko Steckdose und wird im TT-Netz betrieben. Dies bedeutet, dass ein FI/RCD notwendig ist.
Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre einen Trenntrafo zu verwenden, oder?

Weiter gibt es noch folgenden Hinweis:



> Achtung! LEBENSGEFAHR!
> Die Netznachbildung muss, unter Berück-
> sichtigung der entsprechenden Vorschriften
> (Cenelec HD384/DIN VDE0100), separat geer-
> ...


 
Das verwirrt mich etwas.
Wenn ich einen Trenntrafo habe, wird mein zu versorgendes Gerät galvanisch getrennt, d.h. ich habe ja auf der sekundär Seite keinen Schutzleiter mehr. Kann ich das zu versorgendes Gerät dann einfach wieder mit dem Schutzleiter verbinden?

Meine konkrete Frage.
Ist es mit einem Trenntrafo alleine getan, oder muss ich auf noch etwas aufpassen.

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Morymmus (28 November 2016)

Hallo,

also zu Deiner ersten Frage: 

- Ja, Du kannst die Sekundärseite des Trenntrafos erden, allerdings verlierst Du dann die Potentialtrennung und somit das Hauptargument für einen Trenntrafo. 

- Ich denke nicht, das ein Trenntrafo Dein Problem löst. So wie sich das für mich liest, ist dieses Gerät für T-N-CS-Netze konzipiert und soll für den Betrieb zusätzlich eine Betriebserde erhalten. Ein Betrieb im TT-Netz wäre meiner Meinung nach schwierig, da Du sowohl den Kontakt der Steckdose als auch das Gehäuse separat erden müsstest UND einen entsprechend niedrigen Erdübergangswiderstand für beides nachweisen müsstest. Nur wenn Du diesen nachweisen kannst dürftest Du m.E. auf einen RCD verzichten.


----------



## winnman (28 November 2016)

Doch Trenntrafo nach FI wird dir hier helfen:

Durch den Trenntrafo erkennt der FI den hohen Ableitstrom des Gerätes nicht.

Sekundärseite des Trenntrafos kann durchaus geerdet werden (es entsteht dann ein "lokales" TNCU(S) Netz.

Du musst sicherstellen, dass der Erdungswiederstand ausreichend niedrig ist.
Normale Schukostecker und CEE scheiden dann hier aus, du musst ein verwechlungssicheres Steckersystem installieren bei dem keine anderen Geräte angeschlossen werden können (oder du baust das Ganze ohne Stecker auf).


----------



## roger34 (28 November 2016)

Wu Fu schrieb:


> Das Gerät hat einen Kaltgerätestecker mit Schuko Steckdose und wird im TT-Netz betrieben. Dies bedeutet, dass ein FI/RCD notwendig ist.
> Die einzige Möglichkeit wäre einen Trenntrafo zu verwenden, oder?
> 
> Daniel



Hier handelt es sich um einen Prüfplatz.  Ist im Industrienetz wirklich der FI vorgeschrieben. 
Mit Trenntrafo und nachträglicher Erdung wird ja der FI wieder umgangen.


----------



## Wu Fu (29 November 2016)

Hallo, Danke für eure Antworten.

Mhh scheint nicht so einfach zu sein.
Es handelt sich schon um einen Prüfplatz, aber den Personenschutz muss ich trotzdem sicherstellen.
Da es sich um ein TT-Netz handelt schaffe ich vermutlich die Abschaltzeiten ohne RCD nicht.

So wirklich weiter bin ich irgendwie nicht, mir fehlt der richtige Gedanke zum Problem.
Ich werden morgen mal bei Hersteller von Trenntrafos anrufen.
Vielleicht können die mir noch genaueres sagen.

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------



## nade (19 Dezember 2016)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, da es ja hier um die Ableitströme geht, die PE verbindung vor den Trafo zu machen. Somit hättest du die Ableitung, aber die Funktion des Trenntrafos nicht beeinflusst. Für quasie FI Schutz herzustellen, hat Doepke was.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------

